# Telecaster prices (should apply somewhat to all guitars)



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

*Telecaster prices*

I was at Long & McQuade today, and I tried a Telecaster (I'm in love), but why do the prices vary so much? The Fender Standard Telecaster is ~$600 and the Fender American Standard Tele is ~$1200. Is the Standard not made in the US, where the American Standard is? Is the Standard not as good?

EDIT: This doesn't really apply to all guitars but the post turned out more Tele-specific then I was expecting lol


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

well, the standard model is made in mexico. the standard is a very good guitar, especially the latest models. the US model has finer electronics and hardware, and probably a better setup, and nicer accessories. it also enjoys a better resale value. this all applies to the strats, as well. 

they're both great guitars, ready to take you on to stage and beyond, so you're not going to go wrong.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

oh and also those prices are a little high. the standards should be $500 and $1000 before taxes, with the high dollar.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought my standard tele (lefthanded MiM) brand new here in Montreal (Diplomat music) for $429 last december ... Changed pickups and bridge. Total: $700 (*tax in*) 

So either Fender raised up their prices or Long & McQuade wants to make big time profits...


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

suttree said:


> it also enjoys a better resale value


Well I don't intend to resell any of my guitars (just the one right now) so that's not a concern. I think I'm gonna get a Tele :smile:, when I get a job


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ya both are great guitars. Little overpriced though. As said above the Mexicans should go for $500 and the Americans for $900-$1000. Depending if you are going to customize it, ie new pickups, bridge, tuners etc, I would go for the Mexican one. The latest ones that have come out that I've played have been spectacular. The Americans to me are overpriced and don't feel as nice as the Mexicans. But if you like the feel and playability of the American more then thats the one for you


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Over the last six months, in my sporadic price surveys, L & M Bloor has been cheaper by 20% than other music stores (no affiliation).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm currently in the market for an American Tele and have been making the rounds locally (3 stores). To date, I have found 1 (and only 1) 2008 American Tele (natural ash). The selling price is $1049 (bear in mind that ash is an upcharge). At another shop I found a 2007 3-tone (alder) for $929.

The one that has really caught my eye is an American Deluxe in another shop but they want $200 more for it over the 2008 Standard ($1249) and it's old stock (going by the serial number which starts with a "6").

As I'm replacing one that was stolen (07 3-tone alder) I want something similar-but-different. 

It's been a dilemma so far but I will say that the prices of the American Series/Standards don't seem that bad.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I hate the way the marketing types have muddied the waters with all of this. it's not possible to tell what anything really is anymore without combing through fine print. 
Call it a MIM / MI USA / MI USA Custom shop and be done with it already.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yea, Fender marketing is a PITA!

In the 1990s, "Standards" were just that: the regular, benchmark USA made Strat/Tele." Then in this decade Fender suddenly decided that Standards would be made in Mexico . . .


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

prices are all over the place- like jcayer, my 07 mim tele was ticketed at $429- before tax, but its a sunburst, so it was about $40 more than the solid colour ones hanging beside it. i got it for $400 out the door, so it looks like the retailer has a bit of breathing room on the price... this was early october if i recall correctly.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Yea, Fender marketing is a PITA!
> 
> In the 1990s, "Standards" were just that: the regular, benchmark USA made Strat/Tele." Then in this decade Fender suddenly decided that Standards would be made in Mexico . . .


Someone should let them know their standards are slipping...

rimshot ... thank you folks I'll be here all week.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Next thing you know, the label will read:

MADE
somewhere
IN
north
AMERICA


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Greg Ellis said:


> Next thing you know, the label will read:
> 
> MADE
> somewhere
> ...


I read somewhere on another forum that China has named one of its manufacturing cities USA so they can legally state "Made in USA" on various products. Look out, people!

Anyone else hear about this?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

That sounds like urban myth number 567.

On the other hand, if it's true it's devilishly clever, seeing how easily many people can be lulled into thinking that as long as a product bears such a label, there's probably no QC issues - or moral conundrums over totalitarianism/wage slavery/guerilla economics, for that matter.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Greg Ellis said:


> Next thing you know, the label will read:
> 
> MADE
> somewhere
> ...


They do that all the time now in Europe. Everything is "Made in the EU" or "Made in the European Economic something or other" meaning "cobbled together by half-starved children in one of the used-to-be eastern bloc countries where we can still get away with exploiting the workforce and paying them a pittance." 

Those "Assembled in the USA" stickers always raise the spidey sense. As does the even more insidious "Assembled in N. America", which translates as "built in China, shipped in pieces, assembled in Mexico by underpaid, underskilled workers for meagre wages while we reap huge profits and overpay our ad guys".


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, what seems to be happening is that guitar makers are hoping the claim "assembled in the USA" (meaning the final stage of the process only) will confer on their guitars the same prestige that "Made in the USA" (meaning making the whole shebang domestically) used to.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

wikipedia said:


> There have been claims that products made in Usa located in Ōita Prefecture, Japan and exported to the US in the 1960s carried the label "MADE IN USA, JAPAN", in order for it to have an appearance that the product is "Made in USA". It is, however a myth that Japan renamed the town "Usa" following World War II so that goods exported from Japan could be labeled as such. [3] The town had this name long before the war, at least from 8th century, and is not where the majority of Japanese industry is located.


wikipedia is awesome


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I read somewhere on another forum that China has named one of its manufacturing cities USA so they can legally state "Made in USA" on various products. Look out, people!
> 
> Anyone else hear about this?


i can't imagine why. china doesn't subscribe to patent and copyright laws, AFAIK... so they can really just go ahead and do what they like, no one's going to be busting down the doors.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Edutainment said:


> wikipedia is awesome


Yeah,

2 days ago Ed Bickert was dead according to the awesome Wikipedia ....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

peter benn said:


> Over the last six months, in my sporadic price surveys, L & M Bloor has been cheaper by 20% than other music stores (no affiliation).


...yep. although i rarely shop there, i do use their pricing as a benchmark.

there is no longer anything resembling a "personal touch" when dealing with long & mcquade. i've been a customer since '86 and yet no one there knows me. i guess that's the downside of franchising.

-dh


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm currently in the market for an American Tele and have been making the rounds locally (3 stores). To date, I have found 1 (and only 1) 2008 American Tele (natural ash). The selling price is $1049 (bear in mind that ash is an upcharge). At another shop I found a 2007 3-tone (alder) for $929.
> 
> The one that has really caught my eye is an American Deluxe in another shop but they want $200 more for it over the 2008 Standard ($1249) and it's old stock (going by the serial number which starts with a "6").
> 
> ...


Oops - the base American Standard was $1049 - the Ash was $1149 - my bad.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

jcayer said:


> Yeah,
> 
> 2 days ago Ed Bickert was dead according to the awesome Wikipedia ....


I didn't say it was always right lol, in theory it's awesome but the vandalism is uncool. If there's something in there you think doesn't sound right you can always check the citation/reference. If there isn't one I'd ignore it.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Edutainment said:


> I didn't say it was always right lol, in theory it's awesome but the vandalism is uncool. If there's something in there you think doesn't sound right you can always check the citation/reference. If there isn't one I'd ignore it.


I agree. 

I'm sorry for my comment, I wasn't in a good mood when I wrote this and I see that it reflected in my answers (not only in this thread but in another forum also...) 

I'm always impress at how we can easily find answers to our questions just by entering a few words in google and the like. If only I had that when I was younger... :smile:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*My new telecaster*

Well, I have dreamed of a telecaster for years....today I bought this one:

Avril Lavigne Telecaster®
Black,(Polyurethane Finish)
Body Basswood
Neck Maple, C-Shape,
(Satin Polyurethane Finish)
Fingerboard Rosewood, 9.5” Radius
No. of Frets 22 Medium Jumbo
Pickups 1 Dual-Coil Humbucking Pickup
Controls Volume
Pickup Switching 3-Position Blade:
Position 1. Front Coil
Position 2. Full Humbucker (Both Coils)
Position 3. Rear Coil
Bridge 6-Saddle Strings-Thru-Body Bridge
Machine Heads Standard Die-Cast Tuners
Hardware Chrome
Pickguard 3-Ply Black and White Checkerboard
Scale Length 25.5” (648 mm)
Width at Nut 1.650” (42 mm)
Unique Features Distinctive Star Logo at 5th Fret,
Black and White Checkerboard Pickguard,
Avril Lavigne Signature on the Headstock,
Gold and Black Squier Logo,
“Squier” Engraved Neckplate,
Black Plastic Parts,
Side Dot Position Inlays Only

This is my personal version of the "Esquire", made in Indonesia, an incredible bargain at $279.99!


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I bought a used MIM Deluxe players special like new in the U.S. for $450.

I mean with the stickers still on it.

Then a white MIM standard same newness for $295.

Then I had to get them here.

Both great guitars. No issues or hassles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

For shits and giggles go check out what kind of house your local musical instrument vendor lives in. The business has been quite lucrative as of late judging on the one I visited last week. I know why pricing is premium right now. Because it can. There's is a lot of cash (credit) in the economy right now. When the recession kiciks in the prices will drop and if you have money you'll be in a good position. That dealer has to pay taxes on his new castle.


----------

